# Oututbackers.com Forum



## vern38

I am deeply saddened by what I have read today, I would hope that the Forum can be saved and the issues resolved. Many members have no idea the time, effort and funds it took to get this site up and running and keep it that way. I spent many a sleepless night giving it my all until I had a stroke in 2006. At that time it was difficult to keep up with my job the site and the stress and other medical issues (Cancer) that my wife was dealing with. Like Doug has posted there was an agreement made and the site changed hands so I could devote my time to my family and and myself. It really upsets me to find out that someone would create such havoc and hatred just because of this decision. There are a lot of things I would like to say about this but I will bite my tong. I will say this, I would have never put up with any unnecessary BS and I would have put a end to it the first week. This kind of stress among other things is what caused my first stroke and now I have had another stroke over similar issues this May because unnecessary stress and BS. Can't people just put aside there differences and issues for once in their life and enjoy it as live is very short...

PS: Doug I wish you the very best of luck and will support you to the end as I will not stand by and let someone ruin something as great as Outbackers.com. If I have to I will start another site with a different name as this is the reason I started Outbackers.com, to get away from all of the hate and discontent...

Vern
(Outbackers.com Founder)


----------



## egregg57

Vern!

The Creator..The man himself! To you sir, my hat in hand! Outbackers.com remains! And will remain! That which you created, the best site on the Internet ever, will not perish! Oh no, not now or ever.

Thank you for planting a seed that has grown to a mighty oak. It is a family tree. Its fruits are Friends, knowledge and memories and all things that are good.

Doug has nurtured the site and it has flourished. You both are to be commended!

I hope that your health has improved. Many well wishes!

Eric


----------



## jcat67

Great to have Vern weigh in on the overall topic. Now.....if Vern is member 2, who is #1? I know I have just opened that up for a Go Ducks! Go Lakers! Go Noles' etc, but just curious.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi Vern! good to "see " ya! 
We won't let OUtbackers die, not now , not ever!

Thank you for the greatest forum on the internet!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Good to hear from you again Vern!

Thank you so much for your words of wisdom. The place you built is alive, vibrant and healthy. It means a lot to so many of us, and we won't let it come to harm.

Doug and the moderators have done a great job of keeping your original vision alive. They have done this while navigating through the explosive growth we've seen since you stepped back.

Please stay healthy, and visit us whenever you can.

Ed


----------



## clarkely

jcat67 said:


> Great to have Vern weigh in on the overall topic. Now.....if Vern is member 2, who is #1? I know I have just opened that up for a Go Ducks! Go Lakers! Go Noles' etc, but just curious.


Probably the DW









I hope for a speedy recovery through your health Issues, and thanks for posting and giving some of us some Newbies some insight into your support for the site.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## Nathan

I think Eric said it all!


----------



## 'Ohana

Nathan said:


> I think Eric said it all!










X 2 and I'll just add that in the end good will always triumph over evil

Take care Vern and may good health be with you









Ed


----------



## Sayonara

egregg57 said:


> Vern!
> 
> The Creator..The man himself! To you sir, my hat in hand! Outbackers.com remains! And will remain! That which you created, the best site on the Internet ever, will not perish! Oh no, not now or ever.
> 
> Thank you for planting a seed that has grown to a mighty oak. It is a family tree. Its fruits are Friends, knowledge and memories and all things that are good.
> 
> Doug has nurtured the site and it has flourished. You both are to be commended!
> 
> I hope that your health has improved. Many well wishes!
> 
> Eric


Couldnt agree more !!!

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jcat67 said:


> if Vern is member 2, who is #1?


#1 is "Outbacke" This is the Outbacker.com database. That "member" has 1000001 posts, so it never gets deleted. I try, but I don't think I wil ever catch him...


----------



## vern38

jcat67 said:


> Great to have Vern weigh in on the overall topic. Now.....if Vern is member 2, who is #1? I know I have just opened that up for a Go Ducks! Go Lakers! Go Noles' etc, but just curious.


# 1 is a user called Outbacke for admin use so ya know where that put me darn # 2 heck of a note...

Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn

Vern so glad to hear from you. Stay healthy and try and check in once in a while.









John


----------



## California Jim

Nice to see you Vern and I hope things are/will be going better for you. Things here at the site seem to be working themselves out.

Best Regards,

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood

Vern,

I have only been around a short while and wasn't here when the site changes hands - but - I have to say you did a great job in creating this site. You put the site in GREAT hands and we are sure that it will remain a great site in the future.

Please stay healthy!

Rick


----------



## Airboss

rdvholtwood said:


> Vern,
> 
> I have only been around a short while and wasn't here when the site changes hands - but - I have to say you did a great job in creating this site. You put the site in GREAT hands and we are sure that it will remain a great site in the future.
> 
> Please stay healthy!
> 
> Rick


Well said, Rick! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Reverie

Wow, this is a moment. Once I thought I saw your image on a tortilla but it wasn't so. But here you are, in the flesh.

Reverie


----------



## egregg57

Reverie said:


> Wow, this is a moment. Once I thought I saw your image on a tortilla but it wasn't so. But here you are, in the flesh.
> 
> Reverie




ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Great to see you again Vern! I agree with what Eric said as well!!!

-CC


----------



## ARzark

Vern as others have said, great to see you and glad to hear you've still got that Outbacker passion!
Here's to a speedy recovery, good health and no stress & BS in your future!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Vern- A big Thank You from Alaska, for starting Outbackers.com.


----------



## jcat67

egregg57 said:


> Wow, this is a moment. Once I thought I saw your image on a tortilla but it wasn't so. But here you are, in the flesh.
> 
> Reverie




ROTFLMAO!!!
[/quote]

Me too!!


----------



## prevish gang

Vern,
I'm truly sorry for your health issues and I sure hope that Cathy is doing much better now. It is good to hear from you and I wish you all the best for your future.
Darlene


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thanks Vern for all you did, and for making Doug the heir apparent!


----------



## 5th Time Around

Vern,

So glad to hear from you. As a so called Newbie, I too was not around for the beginning, but this site is awesome! Outbackers will always be in my heart - no matter what brand I own. Hope that your health improves. Just know that the spirit of Outbackers is here and will be here til the end.

Jennifer


----------



## having_fun

The moderators must be doing a good job because in all my time here, I've not seen any havoc and hatred on these pages. I have no idea what happens behind the scene in this regard, and would have never known had it not been publicly posted for everyone to see. Even then it's just enough information to make one guess at most all of it. I don't know why the decision was made to air it, and may never which is fine by me. I have, and am a member of several forums, golf carts, camping. Fishing, etc. I have to assume these issues are more than some outbacker members joining another forum, there should be no harm in that. I find no harm in contacting other members to come join another site either, that's what the internet is about, spreading out and finding things.

That's how we found this site and a great site it is, and I hope the community can pull it along.

Thanks Vern for creating it. If you start another, please let me know.


----------

